# Making $1500 a week



## Ubermanpt (Dec 23, 2014)

So we all have seen the ads (not why I signed up fyi) that says make $1500/ week. On the weekly email it said that too drivers made $24/hr last week and were online 30 hours. That comes out to $720 a week and being online 30 hours doesn't mean you will work all those 30 hours. That's also before the 20% cut which brings it down to $576. So top drivers are making $576 according to uber itself. Even if you work 40 hours which means having to be online probably 60 hours your pay after the 20% is 768 weekly not including just had which has to be at least $100 so in reality not worrying about wear and tear, damage, ect.., you need to work 60 hours (to actually drive 40 hours) to make around $650 a week without considering everything else. These $1500/ week ads dont seem to match reality.
Best thing from my point of view is do uber part time.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Large (Dec 19, 2014)

60 hours a week to make 650 after gas and all the other BS?


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03 (Jul 1, 2014)

*Over $600 in commissions to Uber... *


----------



## UberFrolic (Sep 18, 2014)

AMBUDRIVER03 said:


> View attachment 3166
> 
> 
> *Over $600 in commissions to Uber... *


AMBUDRIVER, do you have a mom that lives in Placentia? Just curious.


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03 (Jul 1, 2014)

UberFrolic said:


> AMBUDRIVER, do you have a mom that lives in Placentia? Just curious.


Nope.


----------



## UberFrolic (Sep 18, 2014)

AMBUDRIVER03 said:


> Nope.


Oh ok I remembered this pax say her son was an ambulance driver and did uber also.

Nice numbers.


----------



## Large (Dec 19, 2014)

Wow, not to shabby


----------



## Tommy Tours (Sep 19, 2014)

Why is the rider fee so cheap .50 cents, our rider fee is a 1.00 per customer sometimes adding up to 65-85 dollars a week. Are you driving Uber SUV.


----------



## centralFLFuber (Nov 21, 2014)

yes suv...wonder if thats one car or more...he has more listed....how many drivers??? how many hours???


----------



## Large (Dec 19, 2014)

Chicago rider fee is 1.30, here's my week. 250 gas, 100 tips 57 hours online, night only 10-7 or 11-6 give or take


----------



## Large (Dec 19, 2014)

This was my second week driving


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Large said:


> This was my second week driving


How many miles driven? 1600-1800?


----------



## Tommy Tours (Sep 19, 2014)

Ok was jst wondering my statement looks like Large but not that much money, struggling in NJ


----------



## Large (Dec 19, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> How many miles driven? 1600-1800?


I'll get back to you on that, I'll check.


----------



## Large (Dec 19, 2014)

Probably about 1200, I don't get but 10 mpgs in the city


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

keep track of your miles driven app on, it is important when it comes to tax time and also gives you a clearer picture of your net income.


----------



## Large (Dec 19, 2014)

I know enough about taxes. On a 1800$ a month payment plan with IRS for 6 more years : (


----------



## Large (Dec 19, 2014)

Wait, now I know


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03 (Jul 1, 2014)

Tommy Tours said:


> Why is the rider fee so cheap .50 cents, our rider fee is a 1.00 per customer sometimes adding up to 65-85 dollars a week. Are you driving Uber SUV.


That's the split fare fee . There is no safe ride fee on Uber Black.



centralFLFuber said:


> yes suv...wonder if thats one car or more...he has more listed....how many drivers??? how many hours???


This is one car, 
one driver.
64h.
49 trips.

1100 miles. 
~200 in gas.


----------



## jsixis (Dec 14, 2014)

never see that here in Columbus. My best week was 920 thanks to working 80 hours and 16 of that was during a Virginia Tech football game in which I made 275 bucks that day.


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

AMBUDRIVER03 said:


> That's the split fare fee . There is no safe ride fee on Uber Black.
> 
> This is one car,
> one driver.
> ...


What kind of car do you drive and how many days a week? Seems like an average ride pays $48-. How much do you spend for commercial insurance and other fees? How much does your car depreciates every month adding 5000 miles?


----------



## UberXinSoFlo (Jan 26, 2015)

That's the issue with the average $/hr with uber, they give you the average of ALL their drivers. So there is no way uberX drivers make close to that average and the XL/Select/Black.. etc drivers are making well over the average. I would love to see what the uberX drivers are actually averaging per hour.


----------



## Michael Mathis (Mar 6, 2015)

How many rides did you do to get that number 


Large said:


> Chicago rider fee is 1.30, here's my week. 250 gas, 100 tips 57 hours online, night only 10-7 or 11-6 give or take
> View attachment 3176


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

MikeB said:


> What kind of car do you drive and how many days a week? Seems like an average ride pays $48-. How much do you spend for commercial insurance and other fees? How much does your car depreciates every month adding 5000 miles?


Uber Black also pays a bit more. Quite a bit more. $3.55 per mile. Don't know if they took the Jan. rate cut like UberX either.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

UberXinSoFlo said:


> That's the issue with the average $/hr with uber, they give you the average of ALL their drivers. So there is no way uberX drivers make close to that average and the XL/Select/Black.. etc drivers are making well over the average. *I would love to see what the uberX drivers are actually averaging per hour*.


They ain't making one damn dime at 90 cents a mile.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

AMBUDRIVER03 said:


> 1100 mi, 49 trips,


*WOW* - I didn't even know Uber had '*UberAMBULANCE*' service.


----------



## Large (Dec 19, 2014)

Michael Mathis said:


> How many rides did you do to get that number


Oh 125 or so


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> *WOW* - I didn't even know Uber had '*UberAMBULANCE*' service.


It's in the works...look for it soon!


----------



## Jake Miller (Nov 7, 2014)

AMBUDRIVER03 said:


> View attachment 3166
> 
> 
> *Over $600 in commissions to Uber... *


Your statement shows 1 trip for that money ... something isnt kosher!


----------



## Jake Miller (Nov 7, 2014)

Large said:


> Chicago rider fee is 1.30, here's my week. 250 gas, 100 tips 57 hours online, night only 10-7 or 11-6 give or take
> View attachment 3176


137 riders at an average of $7.00 .... thats crap!


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

Tommy Tours said:


> Why is the rider fee so cheap .50 cents, our rider fee is a 1.00 per customer sometimes adding up to 65-85 dollars a week. Are you driving Uber SUV.


True, notice he's also paying Santander $1,500/month. Let's hope it's Uber SUV. If he were dealing with the puker/fraudster UberX poverty side, his take home after 49hrs would have been $141.90.


----------



## UBERchick2015 (Mar 11, 2015)

AMBUDRIVER03 said:


> View attachment 3166
> 
> 
> *Over $600 in commissions to Uber... *


whoa!


----------



## UBERchick2015 (Mar 11, 2015)




----------

